# My Temperature Sensing Experience



## Rob Fisher (10/5/15)

Hi All,

OK I'm about to try this whole temp sensing thing again now that my sore throat and flu has gone... so far the experience has been really underwhelming.

I started off with the Lemo 2, then tried a Subtank Mini with Commercial Temp sensing coils and then the Nautilus Mini with temp sensing coils.. 

I know I have to play with the Joules and the temperatures levels... and I will be doing a lot of testing this week... but what I'm looking for are a few suggestions on the builds for the following devices that I have at my disposal to test with.

SilverPlay
Lemo 2
Nautilus Min
Atlantis 1 and 2 (Awaiting temp sensing coils)

And I need to get a Taifun GT II because Phil says it's his favorite tank on the SX Mini.

So this week is searching for a tank for the SX Mini week!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DaRoach (10/5/15)

lve been using the subtank mini rba for temp control on sx mini 3mm id coil 26G ni200 6 to 7 wraped contact coil wich i then stretch out evenly ( quit wide) I then compress the coil and it comes out pretty well spaced out at about 0.067 ohms.

Ive been enjoying my vape at between 180c to 200c at 16J. Its still early days still playing

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## stevie g (10/5/15)

vape your tanks dry and see if you get dry hit protection. Let us know when you do.

thanks


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/5/15)

Sprint said:


> vape your tanks dry and see if you get dry hit protection. Let us know when you do.
> 
> thanks



Yip the dry hit protection works fine.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/5/15)

DaRoach said:


> lve been using the subtank mini rba for temp control on sx mini 3mm id coil 26G ni200 6 to 7 wraped contact coil wich i then stretch out evenly ( quit wide) I then compress the coil and it comes out pretty well spaced out at about 0.067 ohms.
> 
> Ive been enjoying my vape at between 180c to 200c at 16J. Its still early days still playing



Will dig out the RBA and give it a go thanks!


----------



## DaRoach (10/5/15)

Sprint said:


> vape your tanks dry and see if you get dry hit protection. Let us know when you do.
> 
> thanks


No dry hit just less flavor and less vapor.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MurderDoll (11/5/15)

On the Silverplay. Go for a dual coil 9 wraps each on a 2mm ID. Using 28g Nickel wire. 
This has by far produced the best Vape for me out of the Silverplay.

*edit*
Running it at 30J and temp of 380F. 

You can naturally adjust to your personal liking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## stevie g (11/5/15)

temp protection sounds like it will suit my vaping style I get dry hits on any tank I use eventually.


----------



## capetocuba (11/5/15)

Hi Rob, I'm running a 26g NI 200 (tempered) 13 wrap 2.4mm ID @ 0.13 ohms @ 240 deg C in My Doge V2 at 41J on my SX Mini.
On my Vapor Shark I'm running a 26g NI 200 (tempered) 12 wrap 2.4 ID @ 0.12 ohms @ 240 deg C in my Lemo 2.

I am completely satisfied and getting the warmth, but the flavours are just the best. Think I have found my happy place ... well for now at least

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## stevie g (11/5/15)

@capetocuba

isn't 13 wrap too hot?. Ie you wouldn't use 13 wrap kanthal on a dual coil.

does the temp limiting change the game with regards to micro coils min wrap/max wraps


----------



## capetocuba (11/5/15)

Sprint said:


> @capetocuba
> 
> isn't 13 wrap too hot?. Ie you wouldn't use 13 wrap kanthal on a dual coil.
> 
> does the temp limiting change the game with regards to micro coils min wrap/max wraps


You need many wraps on a single coil as the NI 200 wire is low resistance wire. You get the benefit of a lot of wire being in contact with the wick so maximizing flavour, while have the temp set where you like it, which prevents the dry/hot hits. Nope never gets hot.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (11/5/15)

Great thread @Rob Fisher 
Interesting to watch

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Morne (11/5/15)

Hi all
I have been vaping my Vaporshark with the Subtank Mini (0.15ohm Ni200 Coils) for the past week. Its been an awesome journey. I found my happy place at 24W and 250 - 260C, vaping Nora's Dream... amazing flavour and vape.

Then I tried a Apple pie juice and the flavour was not there... So I bumped up Vaporshark up to 28W at 290 - 300C....WOW!! the warmest apple pie vape ever! Amazing!

So what have I learnt so far... I like my cereal and fruity vape at lower temp as it seams to complement the juice, but on some desert juice adding temperature simply elevated the juice to a new level. Amazing!!

I'm already searching for my next Temp sensing device. I really think this is the future of vaping... until the next BIG thing at least.

On as side note.... I have tested the same juices in my Goblin, Silverplay, Atliantis and Reo's (normal kanthal) but did not find the same flavour and satisfaction, but this is only my view of the World. Enjoy!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## devdev (11/5/15)

If anyone has some tips on their custom builds (temperature sensing) experience with the VaporShark, as well as the IPV, Smok etc. Please post them here as well. 

So far, just like @Rob Fisher, I do feel a little underwhelmed, and maybe custom builds will lead me to a happy place

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (11/5/15)

Take a gander here goose 

http://ecigssa.co.za/nickel-builds.t10558/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Divan Smit (11/5/15)

Just got my nickel 200. Want to build a coil for my plume V2. It's been suggested to coil the wire, to toughen it a bit. Will let you know my findings... (running on sx mini m)


----------



## stevie g (11/5/15)

I'm confused... Coil the wire to toughen it... Please expand?.


----------



## Divan Smit (11/5/15)

I will put the wire in a drilling machine and coil it, untill it snaps.


----------



## stevie g (11/5/15)

twisted... How much does it change the resistance wrap per wrap.... Please let us know.

thanks


----------



## Divan Smit (11/5/15)

I've tried a 'normal' build last night, the wire is so soft, you can't tighten it properly to the post before breaking the nickel


----------



## Divan Smit (11/5/15)

It hardly changes the resistance, just toughens the wire.


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/5/15)

I'm waiting for my Taifun 2 before starting down this road again...


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/5/15)

OK I finally get this temperature sensing story... after having almost given up I tried the Taifun GT 2 thanks to a recommendation by @Philip Dunkley and it's a simple and easy build. OK my first try was a disaster of note and ended up with a full tank of juice all over my SX Mini and my hands and desk... but it's because the tank is unlike any other tank I have ever used and the ring around the base goes up and down and needs to be up when you close the tank and fill...

I used 28g Nickel on a 2,5mm screwdriver with 9 wraps for a resistance of 0,14Ω. The temp is set to 200C and I'm firing it at 18 Joules with the airflow pretty tight to get a mouth to lung inhale... so so good!

I'm using the Lemaga Clone from Vape King (http://vapeking.co.za/taifun-gt-ii-clone-by-lemaga.html) and as clones go it's a pretty good clone and I have just ordered 2 more to use as juice testers because finally I have a tank that gives awesome flavour!

And now I'm off to find an authentic.

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (12/5/15)

Thank Goodness, thought we nearly lost you there Skipper!!!!!!
Time for an Authentic Group Buy, I'm in, will do research tonight!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (13/5/15)

Great news @Rob Fisher 

So glad to see more love for the Taifun GT 2...it's one of my all time favourite RTAs 

Great recommendation @Philip Dunkley 

Edit: it's not immediately clear, but this is the home site (and manufacturer) of the Taifun range


----------



## Silver (13/5/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 27111
> 
> 
> OK I finally get this temperature sensing story... after having almost given up I tried the Taifun GT 2 thanks to a recommendation by @Philip Dunkley and it's a simple and easy build. OK my first try was a disaster of note and ended up with a full tank of juice all over my SX Mini and my hands and desk... but it's because the tank is unlike any other tank I have ever used and the ring around the base goes up and down and needs to be up when you close the tank and fill...
> ...



@Rob Fisher - glad to hear you got a good vape!

I know this is the a temp sensing thread, but am interested to hear about the Taifun 2. How does the vape compare to your cyclone? And what juice did you have in it?


----------



## Silver (13/5/15)

Also, forgot to add, @free3dom and @Philip Dunkley , I know you guys like the Taifun2
I am also interested because i like my mouth to lung vaping

Where would you say it fits in versus the Lemo 1 and Lemo 2 for example? Just so I can get some kind of reference. Vape action, flavour. 

My experience with the Lemo 1 and 2 is that I slightly prefer the vape and the draw and the flavour on the Lemo 1 (low powered cooler MTL, menthol juices). I find it crisper which for me is more enjoyable. But the Lemo 2 wins in the convenience department (top fill is the main advantage for me)


----------



## capetocuba (13/5/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 27111
> 
> 
> OK I finally get this temperature sensing story... after having almost given up I tried the Taifun GT 2 thanks to a recommendation by @Philip Dunkley and it's a simple and easy build. OK my first try was a disaster of note and ended up with a full tank of juice all over my SX Mini and my hands and desk... but it's because the tank is unlike any other tank I have ever used and the ring around the base goes up and down and needs to be up when you close the tank and fill...
> ...


Rob try increase your temp as I found minimal vapour and flavour at the bottom end of the temperature settings.


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/5/15)

free3dom said:


> Great news @Rob Fisher
> 
> So glad to see more love for the Taifun GT 2...it's one of my all time favourite RTAs
> 
> ...



Thanks @free3dom!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/5/15)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher - glad to hear you got a good vape!
> 
> I know this is the a temp sensing thread, but am interested to hear about the Taifun 2. How does the vape compare to your cyclone? And what juice did you have in it?



It compares very favourably Hi Ho @Silver! It's a similar experience to when I got my first Nautilus after having used mPT3's... it certainly is a WOW difference after all the SubTanks, Arctic's and other tank systems I have been trying... I was on the verge of giving up on tanks forever... I'm going to test this one for a while before I do my final review because often I get unhappy with a device after the initial excitement of a new device wears off... but I did order another 2 from Vape King last night because I know this is a "different tank" and the flavour is substantially better than all the other tanks!

And for the test I used straight Tropical Ice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/5/15)

capetocuba said:


> Rob try increase your temp as I found minimal vapour and flavour at the bottom end of the temperature settings.



Will do @capetocuba! I'm going to give it a FULL test at different temps, power and with different juices. I'm using Tropical Ice with this first test and the flavour and clouds are surprisingly good and pretty close to my beloved Cyclone on a REO!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/5/15)

free3dom said:


> Great news @Rob Fisher
> 
> So glad to see more love for the Taifun GT 2...it's one of my all time favourite RTAs
> 
> ...


Temptations! What a pleasure to see a proper manual for a change. Attached for anyone interested.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/5/15)

Andre said:


> Temptations! What a pleasure to see a proper manual for a change. Attached for anyone interested.



Thanks @Andre! I wish I had read that before my first attempt!  My first fill was a disaster... and then I realised the ring has to be clicked up. 

This tank design is very different to any other thank and the vape experience is different to all the others!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (13/5/15)

Silver said:


> Also, forgot to add, @free3dom and @Philip Dunkley , I know you guys like the Taifun2
> I am also interested because i like my mouth to lung vaping
> 
> Where would you say it fits in versus the Lemo 1 and Lemo 2 for example? Just so I can get some kind of reference. Vape action, flavour.
> ...



The Taifun GT 2 actually has adjustable airflow, and while fully open is quite as airy as other tanks like the Lemo or SubTank, it's plenty airy enough for lung hitting. Closing down the airflow then converts it nicely for mouth to lung.

Flavour wise it's on par with the Lemo 1 and for some juices I even prefer it. It has a very interesting coil placement, with the airhole directly underneath the coil and plenty of space all around for the air to travel - this, coupled with the smallish chamber, is what I think is responsible for the great flavour coming off the device.

The Taifun GT 2, like the SubTank is also one you can get to the coil/wick without emptying the tank. And filling is a breeze. My personal favourite though - and the reason I initially fell in love with it - is the fact that it is the easiest RTA by far to coil and wick. It is almost 100% dry hit proof - unless you let it run empty 

The quality of the clone isn't 100%, but I don't have leaks or any real issues with the device - and for the price it is actually quite good.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------

